# WingsXP Software USB Broken, They want me to mail it to Greece? Recommendations on SWF Software?



## SoCalShirts (Aug 26, 2007)

The USB key for my WingsXP embroidery software quit working so I emailed their customer service and they told me to send it to them, in Greece, and they will replace it. Does anyone know where I can get a new key, domestically? 

Also, any recommendations for embroidery software for my SWF machine? I'm looking for something really cheap and all I need to use it for is text.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Ryan,
Any software will work with your SWF. That being said, SWF east packages their machines with Sierra software. If you just do lettering you can get just Edit 2. You can also try the full digitizing package Stitch ERA by visiting www.freesierrasoftware.com and finding a dealer. The free software works without a dongle, but if you want access to the 150+ digitized fonts, you will have to upgrade.

Ian


----------



## SoCalShirts (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for! I was expecting to spend $250!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Have a look at Stitch Era Universal at www.freesierrasoftware.com


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The Sierra software has a lot of nice features. Just make sure you have an add-on video card, preferably with the NVidia chipset. If you don't, protection acception errors and screen lockups will have you ripping your hair out.


----------

